# Judge orders Paris Hilton to go back to jail



## Fenix (May 4, 2007)

> LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- *A judge sentenced Paris Hilton to 45 days in jail Friday for violating her probation, putting the brakes on the hotel heiress's famous high life.*
> 
> Hilton, who parlayed her name and relentless partying into worldwide notoriety, must go to jail on June 5 and she will not be allowed any work release, furloughs, use of an alternative jail or any electronic monitoring in lieu of jail, Superior Court Judge Michael T. Sauer ruled after a hearing.
> 
> ...



Hmm, oh well


----------



## Mercury Koopa (May 4, 2007)

Thank God... <3 <3 <3


----------



## Jin-E (May 4, 2007)

> "I'm very sorry, and from now on I'm going to pay complete attention to everything. I'm sorry, and I did not do it on purpose at all," she told the judge before he announced the sentence.



ROFL

Yeah right


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 4, 2007)

NO!!! MY IDOL'S IN JAIL. >='( LET HER FREE. She deserves it! Without her, tabloits would have nothing else to write about!! GOD. WHAT KIND OF JUSTICE SYSTEM IS THIS?


----------



## nightmistress (May 4, 2007)

Camp cupcake for Paris!  She'll make some great friends I'm sure.


----------



## kimidoll (May 4, 2007)

Pssh, she's going to buy her way out, isn't she?


----------



## LayZ (May 4, 2007)

Paris Hilton sentenced to jail?

Thats hot.


----------



## Wolfy (May 4, 2007)

> As a city prosecutor said during closing arguments that Hilton deserved jail time, Hilton's mother, Kathy, laughed. When the judge ruled, Kathy Hilton then blurted out: "May I have your autograph?"




That's effin awesome.


----------



## Razza (May 4, 2007)

Can't she just stay in there? It's not like she's smart enough to know where she is. Just tell her its the "Orgy house"


----------



## nightmistress (May 4, 2007)

^in a perfect world onrik...in a perfect world....


----------



## Ravenmane (May 4, 2007)

This is perhaps the best news I have heard in the past week...


----------



## Astaroth (May 4, 2007)

Maybe now we can go twenty minutes without hearing about her.  Even in Australia everybody was yakking about "ZOMG Paris Hilton's at Bondy Beach!!"  I couldn't even escape her there.


----------



## Homura (May 4, 2007)

We all know she didn't learn her lesson and we'll be seeing her in court again within a few months.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 4, 2007)

looool!! she's sure going to male some new friends!


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 4, 2007)

That headline should read "California Judge Saves America"


----------



## Tousen (May 4, 2007)

good maybe while shes in there she can think of a better sex tape to make


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (May 4, 2007)

this news just made me laugh to hard even though i totally get annoyed at stupid pointless celebrity gossip


----------



## SkankyWonders (May 4, 2007)

Justice will not Prevail!


----------



## Tousen (May 5, 2007)

well now that i think about it..her last name is hilton..she will not go to jail...most likely horse arrest or something


----------



## kataimiko (May 5, 2007)

> Paris Hilton was among a series of witnesses who took the stand during the hearing. She maintained she was unaware her license was suspended and thought she was allowed to drive for work purposes.




:rofl :rofl :rofl

_what_ job?


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 5, 2007)

Oh you know, spreading herpes.

But, I think this episode has restored my faith in the US Government.  They ARE very capable of dealing with public nuisances.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2007)

Maybe in that time people will forget about her?


----------



## Jessica (May 5, 2007)

Only 45 days?


----------



## Purple haze (May 5, 2007)

cardboard tube knight said:


> Maybe in that time people will forget about her?



I highly doubt it. When she's released there will be a thread for it and at least a shit load of replies like "NOOOOOOOOo, life as we know it is completely destroyed " Or "LOL I hope that bitch hangs herself with everyone watching "

But with the way things are going the people in general are starting to hate people like paris hilton so life is looking up.


----------



## Red (May 5, 2007)

Kickero said:


> That headline should read "California Judge Saves America"


QUOTED FOR TRUTH.

this article sheds some light on Paris hilton's life. I always assumed the parents didn't care what their idiot daughter was doing. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## LayZ (May 5, 2007)

She'll probably finid a way to get out of it.  But if she does face time she'll probably write a book or make another reality show about it.  I just hope she pisses the wrong inmate off in the process.


----------



## CantPwnJesus (May 5, 2007)

"I didnt mean to" 

thats what i read on BBC. i started laughing. Hilton is a joke and deserves this. you cant drink and go behind the wheel. too many lives lost over stupidity. maybe this will straighten her life out


----------



## Valentine ♥ (May 5, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Only 45 days?


Oi. You know if it was one of us we'd have hell of a lot more time in then that.


----------



## Aokiji (May 5, 2007)

Where does this hatred come? Lolz.


----------



## Lullebulle (May 5, 2007)

lol! Oh, wow...


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (May 5, 2007)

45 days? In jail?? "WAAAAAHHH!!"

That's the state's version of telling you to "go to your room and stay there."

Try 18 months. In PRISON.
For Assault 2. (Felony and a "strike" charge in Washington state, where I committed it. Two more, and a person is gone for LIFE.)

…then come cry to me Paris….
(It's not a crime until I see her put a knife in somebody...Sorry...)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 5, 2007)

Paris might as well become a vegetarian because she won't be eating any meat for a lonnng time...

...but atleast she'll have free pie


----------



## Art is a Bang! (May 5, 2007)

When I heard about this, I just started laughing. Maybe she'll finally learn that the world doesn't revolve around her?


----------



## little nin (May 5, 2007)

that judge is a hero to many


----------



## ApuLunas (May 5, 2007)

she invaded here too


----------



## Fenix (May 6, 2007)

invaded what?


----------



## Lain (May 6, 2007)

Ha! She "must go to jail on June 5"?! This is the first time I've ever heard of anyone having a due date to go to jail, as oppose to just being taken to jail on the spot. Celebrities really DO get special treatment.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (May 6, 2007)

Screw them.
Who actually idolizes this woman and cares about what happens to her?


----------



## Star (May 6, 2007)

Yay!! the world is right again!! No one needs that blone bimbo waling around acting likea  freak!


----------



## CantPwnJesus (May 6, 2007)

im pretty sure the other female prisoners will take to her soon after she is in. Will have no problems making nice friends, HAHAHA


----------



## ShangDOh (May 6, 2007)

Man, if I pulled a stunt like that, I would probably get slapped with at least 6 months....


----------



## T4R0K (May 6, 2007)

Naruto_Sama said:


> Screw them.
> Who actually idolizes this woman and cares about what happens to her?



I wonder too... All I know is that she's from the Hilton family, and that she inherited a lot. And that she has no real professionnal occupation...


----------



## Haruno Sakura (May 6, 2007)

For some reason, I'm always surprised when rich and famous people are arrested... I guess I just assume that after a point, one becomes above the law.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 6, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...... 

Fuck them and 45 days.


----------



## ApuLunas (May 6, 2007)

April Vacation said:


> invaded what?


NF forums. i guess this is third topic of her.


----------



## Dark_Kirby (May 6, 2007)

The spreading of herpes will be delayed


----------



## Goodfellow (May 6, 2007)

Hehe, they actually arrested a famous person? Amazing.


----------



## Master Scorpion (May 6, 2007)

Poor her, but good for her, so she can learn about life.


----------



## Maki_maKi (May 6, 2007)

If I pulled a stunt like that, my dad would've killed me!


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

yes finally she's going to jail! lol it would be funny if she got sent to the wrong prison and went a men's jail


----------



## CJC (May 6, 2007)

Why do people care about celebrities so much? This was gonna happen some time and I don't understand why its making such a fuss. 

Nevertheless glad she's in jail, about time she gets punished for speeding and drink driving. Goes to show that celebrities _can_ be punished the same way normal people can. (However rarely it does happen.)


----------



## Lycanthropy (May 6, 2007)

Yaaay


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2007)

Prison? We all know it'll hardly be prison for her, but anyway lets hope she learns a lesson.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2007)

itachifire said:


> yes finally she's going to jail! lol it would be funny if she got sent to the wrong prison and went a men's jail



She'd probably like it if she was sent to a men's prison lol.


----------



## LayZ (May 6, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> She'd probably like it if she was sent to a men's prison lol.



I seriously doubt that those guys would do something she hasn't experienced already.


----------



## Banned Uchiha Itachi (May 6, 2007)

I hope she gets raped again and again by her new friends. The bitch!


----------



## kimidoll (May 6, 2007)

Pssh, I doubt she'll learn anything from this.


----------



## hazashi (May 6, 2007)

i hope she dies


----------



## Raizen (May 6, 2007)

LOL. I don't like Paris Hilton. But she'll probably get out for sure.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 6, 2007)

Naruto_Sama said:


> Screw them.
> Who actually idolizes this woman and cares about what happens to her?



I do! She is an amazing woman that brought us a REAL reality show to our living rooms. R.I.P PARIS. I'LL MISS YOU.


----------



## Jaga (May 6, 2007)

LOL!!! looks like the local jail is gonna have 45 days in Paris


----------



## Raiju (May 6, 2007)

she might get raped and get AIDS....


----------



## Dark_Kirby (May 7, 2007)

Bloody hell... that'd be funny if they do a reality TV show about Paris Hilton being in jail or 24 hour news coverage on it LOL

She would give everyone in there a makeover


----------



## Arachnia (May 7, 2007)

Poor guards in that jail...i pity them


----------



## PandaBot (May 7, 2007)

well it's about time...


----------



## Rivayir (May 7, 2007)

I hope she will get beat up in prison. Knowing her, she will probably record her new music video there after the 45 days, because it inspired her. >_>


----------



## Hope (May 7, 2007)

Hahahaha!
She bloody deserves it the stuck up bitch. Can't she just stay in there forever?
She's too far stuck up her own arse with money than to be in the real world.
She'll try to buy her way out or something.
Stupid plastic fake bitch.. Sorry people I cannot stand "Princess" Hilton.. 

Nuff Luff <3


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 7, 2007)

where's Kira!? she's a criminal, ger rid of her please!


----------



## PandaBot (May 7, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> where's Kira!? she's a criminal, ger rid of her please!



yea that would be awesome...


----------



## Sasori (May 7, 2007)

lol she gon get raped.


----------



## gaara-rox (May 7, 2007)

wow, cool. i bet someone's going to kick her ass!


----------



## Saurus (May 7, 2007)

jailbait .. rape...... hooray!!


----------



## Saria19 (May 7, 2007)

(stares up at the heavens as a choir sings "Hallelujah Chorus" and the sun lights up the sky)

HOO-RAH!! The idiot is off the streets!


----------



## element_ice (May 7, 2007)

lol thats funny. i was driving with my mom the other day and she mentioned this but she said 45 not 90. and whats really funny was that i was watching houde of wax yesterday at a friend`s house, and paris hilton(who was playing some girl who was running around in her underpants after almost having sex with her bf(who got killed before they could)) got impaled through the head by the guy with half a face, and my friends dad walked in, mentioned how ugly her nose was, and walked out. it was pretty funny.


----------



## xpeed (May 8, 2007)

Good.  For once, another stupid celebrity is off the streets for awhile.  Oh please, she's just a spoiled girl that doesn't have to do much work for the rest of her life.


----------



## Dango (May 8, 2007)

I bet her sentence will be cut short. 
Money makes the world go round, after all.


----------



## Sai (May 8, 2007)

I can finally see the justice in the states...everyone still need to go to jail as long as they committed crime xD


----------



## Ichiban-nin (May 8, 2007)

Justice shall prevail! I hope something amongst that time in jail will make her realise she's not invincible to the law. Usually men break within 1-2 days when locked up in the cells. Bets anyone?


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2007)

Thank God.  She deserved it.


----------



## Silver Reflection (May 8, 2007)

The simple life goes to jail.

She deserves it. She needs to learn that she can't do anything she wants and not recieve any punishment.


----------



## Cavalorn (May 8, 2007)

Wow, I wonder if she'll be able to talk her way out of this. I heard she wrote a letter to Arnold Schwarzenegger about it.  

Poor, poor Paris... 

When will people realize she obviously suffers from narcisstic personality disorder?


----------



## Ko_Ko (May 10, 2007)

Paris Hilton? Prison? Lawl, it's raep tyme.


----------



## fennixfire (May 10, 2007)

Ah, the world makes a little more sense now.


----------



## fennixfire (May 10, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> where's Kira!? she's a criminal, ger rid of her please!


LOL!


----------



## Bender (May 10, 2007)

YAY!!!  Go girls! Go girls! Uh-huh Uh-huh! 


Rape her! Rape her! Rape her!


----------



## Pilaf (May 10, 2007)

Cavalorn said:


> When will people realize she obviously suffers from narcisstic personality disorder?




 You mean they have a scientific name for being a shallow richbitch now?


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 11, 2007)

No one is above the law. Not even Paris Hilton. This is just the best thing that I've read about her. LOL!


----------



## Sean Connery (May 15, 2007)

*Therapist: Paris Hilton 'Traumatized' by Jail Sentece*

I thought this was good for a laugh


----------



## cygnus (May 15, 2007)

Ya mountebank.


What's the difference between you and a mallard with a cold?

One's a sick duck and I don't know how it ends but your mother's a whore!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 15, 2007)

poor poor paris. boo hoo hoo. i feel soooooo sorry for her. can we all send her our money?


----------



## GrimaH (May 15, 2007)

Enough of Paris Hilton.


----------



## Rivayir (May 15, 2007)

The time in jail will probably do her good anyway. Well, she should have thought about the consequences before doing something this stupid. No mercy for Paris, she is one of those persons that doesnt want to listen, so she has to feel it now.


----------



## T4R0K (May 15, 2007)

She doesn't know the real meaning of "traumatized" yet...

I lul'd


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 15, 2007)

paris hilton fascinates me. i wish to see more threads dedicated to her.


----------



## coriander (May 15, 2007)

Traumatized. Gosh. She should go to Sudan and do something worth while.


----------



## Simmy (May 15, 2007)

lol. Her nose is annoying.
It will be an interesting experience for her. she can write it in her book XD
And sing a song about it @.@ 
sheesh. she should go to jail.


----------



## cygnus (May 15, 2007)

Traumatised. Wow. She won't be able to hold her dog in her handbag for 45 days. Oh Noez!


----------



## Robotkiller (May 15, 2007)

Good, maybe it'll scare the skank outa her.


----------



## Ember* (May 15, 2007)

Lol, awww poor hilton, Not!!!, XD, well its her fault she's in that predicament, and she has to do her time.


----------



## Na- (May 15, 2007)

Couldnt honestly care less.
I hate her kind of celebrities.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 15, 2007)

does anyone here understand why the public has such an insatiable appetite for this kind of garbage "news"? i mean thats dominating cnn etc all the time, 'entertainment news' it is taking over from real events.. why??? why does this bullshit sell???


----------



## Payapaya (May 15, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> does anyone here understand why the public has such an insatiable appetite for this kind of garbage "news"? i mean thats dominating cnn etc all the time, 'entertainment news' it is taking over from real events.. why??? why does this bullshit sell???



I wonder the same thing...  

Oh well just another person going to jail.


----------



## Gator (May 15, 2007)

Who cares really =_=;;


----------



## DremolitoX (May 15, 2007)

Hahaha. She should get a year for the fun of it. Dumb bitch.


----------



## Gunners (May 15, 2007)

She is a stupid bitch in my opinion she should have gotten 8 years in prison. Driving with a cancelled license is endangering human life. It is quite selfish if she mows someone down, granted she is rich she would get sued a lot, that is besides the point. She is obviously unfit to drive, she was drunk too. Her actions were pretty selfish and she deserves more time.


Sigh, if it was a black ghetto boy who did this shit, I wonder how much time he would get.


----------



## Silver Reflection (May 15, 2007)

There are people living in warzones and shes traumatized for being sentenced to 45 days in jail for breaking the law. She made her own bed on this one.


----------



## Lemonade (May 15, 2007)

Lastier said:


> The time in jail will probably do her good anyway. Well, she should have thought about the consequences before doing something this stupid. No mercy for Paris, she is one of those persons that doesnt want to listen, so she has to feel it now.



I agree, I am glad she went, well she isn't the above the law now.


----------



## T4R0K (May 15, 2007)

Silverfox said:


> There are people living in warzones and shes traumatized for being sentenced to 45 days in jail for breaking the law. She made her own bed on this one.



You're right ! She shouldn't bitch about a month and a half detention she deserved. Though, if I really could traumatize her as a judge, I'd send her in Iraq. In a combat unit. On scouting position (or how do you call the guy that is first in a line and the most in danger ?).


----------



## Lain (May 15, 2007)

Don't drop the soap, Paris!

Oh wait... damn.


----------



## Jaga (May 15, 2007)

i dont like paris hilton...she gives women a bad name..and thats a crime...

she should def just go to jail


----------



## Zodd (May 15, 2007)

Curing Paris Hilton
by Zodd

Step 1) Throw her in with the general population at a max security prison. 
Step 2) Go to lunch so Paris can get to know the nice inmates. 
Step 3) Come back an hour later and release Paris. 

Guaranteed she'll be cured of her slut and attention whoring disorder.


----------



## fox9 (May 15, 2007)

May she truly understand the meaning of being someones bitch.


----------



## Bender (May 15, 2007)

Jio said:


> She is a stupid bitch in my opinion she should have gotten 8 years in prison. Driving with a cancelled license is endangering human life. It is quite selfish if she mows someone down, granted she is rich she would get sued a lot, that is besides the point. She is obviously unfit to drive, she was drunk too. Her actions were pretty selfish and she deserves more time.



8 years?   Man, It should,ve been 10 years so that bitch can reflect on all the bad shit she's done up to this point. 



			
				Jio said:
			
		

> Sigh, if it was a black ghetto boy who did this shit, I wonder how much time he would get.



It's like I,ve said over and over again. Police suck man they're racist they only make it hard on the black people and never the white people cuz they all be acting street and the white people ain't.  

I hope she shaves her hair off like Britney Spears did in Rehab. 

That'd be the funniest shit ever. 

I really hope the lesbo thugs get her that'd be awesome.


----------



## Freiza (May 15, 2007)

> Don't drop the soap, Paris!
> 
> Oh wait... damn.


id be there



> Curing Paris Hilton
> by Zodd
> 
> Step 1) Throw her in with the general population at a max security prison.
> ...


hahahahah lolz whoring disorder, too many girls at my school have this one


----------



## Hi Im God (May 15, 2007)

Brains and beauty.




Ha


----------



## Freiza (May 15, 2007)

.which brains?


----------



## Goodfellow (May 15, 2007)

**


----------



## Gunners (May 15, 2007)

She can read?  Clearly the book is in fashion.


----------



## Kyo no danna (May 15, 2007)

You know, maybe if she actually suffers a bit, she will be able to salvage something of her vast wasteland of a life. At least she might be grateful for everything she has.

45 days is not enough. She should have gotten longer, like a normal person would.


----------



## DJ-Kage (May 15, 2007)

And you all hate and despise a person you never met or saw in your life, why?


----------



## ComputerFriendly (May 15, 2007)

One Night In Paris: Jail Addition

coming soon to a website near you!!


----------



## Ricky (May 15, 2007)

She put this shit on herself.


----------



## Bender (May 15, 2007)

Hopefully this scares the skank out of her


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (May 15, 2007)

If they don't seclude her in jail,she will be traumatized for real by what those girls do to her.


----------



## Bender (May 15, 2007)

Shadow Raki said:


> If they don't seclude her in jail,she will be traumatized for real by what those girls do to her.



I hope they rape her. 

Rape he! Rape her!


----------



## EXhack (May 15, 2007)

BULLSHIT, now cease we speaking of her, lest we increase her influence.


----------



## Black Swan (May 15, 2007)

she will probably come out with a gang bang sex tape from jail and become even more famous.

Next thing u no all her bff's are going to jail to do the same....


----------



## Bender (May 15, 2007)

Somehow I get the feeling that Paris fucked somebody so she could get 45 days


----------



## Almaseti (May 15, 2007)

Oh boo-hoo.  Whiny spoiled brat has to live with the consequences of her actions?  Oh, that's SO UNFAIR!!  /sarcasm 

I wonder how much news she'll be able to make while in prison.  Maybe we'll finally get a break from all this stupid obsessing over her.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 15, 2007)

i feel like everything paris hilton does and that happens to her becomes a major breaking news story. this is sad. what about what is happening to billions of poor people in this world all the time? we never hear it on the news. all we hear is petty concerns of rich bastards. sickens me.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 15, 2007)

Poor her! I wanna fly to L.A and give her a hug.


----------



## Lord Snow (May 15, 2007)

And I`m suppose to care because.......


----------



## Anarchy (May 15, 2007)

Who cares? she  is just a whore who has no place being in the public eye. she brings nothing to the table...nothing. just keep her there. it would stop her for making people dumber


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 16, 2007)

Serves her right. No one is above the law not even her. That spoiled idiot had it coming.


----------



## Mintaka (May 16, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> does anyone here understand why the public has such an insatiable appetite for this kind of garbage "news"? i mean thats dominating cnn etc all the time, 'entertainment news' it is taking over from real events.. why??? why does this bullshit sell???


I've asked this question for almost 8 years.........my findings are simple people like to relate to those who are about as smart as they are and who do similar things to what they do.

Conclusion:this world has become a brainless cesspool of skanks and law breakers.  no wonder aleins have avoided us.



T4R0K said:


> You're right ! She shouldn't bitch about a month and a half detention she deserved. Though, if I really could traumatize her as a judge, I'd send her in Iraq. In a combat unit. On scouting position (or how do you call the guy that is first in a line and the most in danger ?).


Bait.


Also I'd be alot less freindly then alot of you have said you'd be.....I'd be outright mean.  First I'd make sure I was the judge then as she tried to plead her case I'd intterupt her when she said idiotic things and point out how stupid she is I'd break her will and tear down her defenses and when that was done THEN I would send her to a maximum security prison for 4 years of course if she got out of it or somehow found a way around it my second option would be to send her to a third world country with all of her valuables, I mean to a ghetto within a third world country and see how "traumatized" she truly gets when she's robbed of her stuff, dignity, pride, and just about everything else.

Then I'd let her go as a warning to other celebrities.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 16, 2007)

I find it funny how Lindsay Lohan get's away with Drinking Booze and she isn't 21 yet, I'd be happier if the 3 stooges, Lindsay, Brittney and Paris were locked up


----------



## LayZ (May 16, 2007)

If having a video of yourself being slutted out on the internet doesn't traumatize you, I don't think a prison sentence will.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (May 16, 2007)

Paris is a dumbass. She's all terrified because she doesn't wanna get her ass kicked hardcorely by chicks in jail. It's fucked up she only got 45 days - hell, you know any of us would've got more than that. Not to mention it'd be fucked up if she got off, 'cause that wouldn't be happenin' for any of us as well....

The injustice of it all.


----------



## Gunners (May 16, 2007)

> On scouting position (or how do you call the guy that is first in a line and the most in danger ?).


Cannon fodder lol, that would pretty funny.


----------



## Freiza (May 16, 2007)

> QFTMFT


QFTMFTB


> I could never really say that(Until my senior year).


lolz same for me all the girls i never thougt, turned out to be drunken sex addicts.... yum


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 16, 2007)

She won't even been there for a long time and she is already "traumatized"? That attention whore needs to get over herself.


----------



## Byakkö (May 16, 2007)

I hope she get REALLY traumitized. 

That bitch is making me crazy.


----------



## Char-Aznable (May 16, 2007)

She needs to have a nice long talk with the firing squad.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 16, 2007)

Then we're even. I was emotionally distraught and traumatized by her porn video.
And then her reality show.
And then her clothing line.
And then her record.

Wait. That's not fair at all! Give her six more months!


----------



## Sean Connery (May 16, 2007)

auburn.kitten said:


> Paris is a dumbass. She's all terrified because she doesn't wanna get her ass kicked hardcorely by chicks in jail. It's fucked up she only got 45 days - hell, you know any of us would've got more than that. Not to mention it'd be fucked up if she got off, 'cause that wouldn't be happenin' for any of us as well....
> 
> The injustice of it all.




sad to say she's gonna get special treatment in jail cause there gonna keep her away from the regular population


----------



## Mintaka (May 16, 2007)

Char-Aznable said:


> She needs to have a nice long talk with the firing squad.


Can I be part of the firing squad plz?


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 16, 2007)

DangerousD said:


> sad to say she's gonna get special treatment in jail cause there gonna keep her away from the regular population



I hope that won't be the case. That airhead has to get her ass whooped by the inmates. That way, she has a first hand experience that life isn't all parties, booze and sex.


----------



## DarkFire (May 16, 2007)

she's fuckin faking it, obviously she dsn want to be jail bait


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 17, 2007)

Willing to bet she will write a book or something about it. If she's already reacting like that from merely hearing about the sentence I question how she'll handle being in there.


----------



## Payapaya (May 17, 2007)

itachifire said:


> she's fuckin faking it, obviously she dsn want to be jail bait



Neither would I.  



			
				Yashagoro said:
			
		

> Willing to bet she will write a book or something about it. If she's already reacting like that from merely hearing about the sentence I question how she'll handle being in there.



Well another book I will not be  buying if it does indeed ever come out. But yea I would not be surprised if she did. Funny thing is people will buy it...


----------



## fennixfire (May 17, 2007)

LOL!
Why am I supposed to care?


----------



## Lullebulle (May 17, 2007)

...Why do we care, again?


----------



## Three Sandwiches (May 18, 2007)

they should just give her the death penalty and get it over with.


----------



## Funlover378 (May 18, 2007)

Don't feel too sorry. I was in jail once. They serve sugar water there.


----------



## Tuga-kun (May 18, 2007)

Do we care? the only reason we post here is to make fun of her xD


----------



## Sean Connery (May 18, 2007)

forgot to mention, in latest news her sentence was reduced to 23 days now, and there saying that she'll probally serve no more than 1 day and be out


----------



## Tuga-kun (May 18, 2007)

I hope she gets killed before she comes out, the killer would be my new hero


----------



## Dreadfather Sithis (May 18, 2007)

Totally with ya on that one, Tug-kun.


----------



## Vom Osten (May 18, 2007)

pervy_hermit said:


> I hope that won't be the case. That airhead has to get her ass whooped by the inmates. That way, she has a first hand experience that life isn't all parties, booze and *sex*.


 
Speaking of prison...


----------



## lollipop (May 19, 2007)

I knew she would go to jail  ​


----------



## Razza (May 19, 2007)

The slut deserves a bit of trauma....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 19, 2007)

Well good! I think she deserves a bit of traumatizing.


----------



## dummy plug (May 19, 2007)

its her again...


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2007)

This will hopefully fix her good, she needs to be treated like a regular person rather than some over-exposed drunk party girl.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2007)

*Paris Hilton is released from jail*



			
				AP said:
			
		

> Paris Hilton is released from jail
> The Associated Press
> 
> LOS ANGELES --
> ...


Link removed

From 45 to 23 to now 3 mere days?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 7, 2007)

^Life's a bitch.  You better make everyday your wife.

45 days in jail and only served 3.  I love America.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2007)

If paris hilton was a black youth from the ghetto is what I say.

Complete bullshit, many people mentally snap in prison they have to deal with it. Even people who raped in prison have to deal with it.

So what if it upset her, the point of going to prison is to be an actual punishment, if you dislike it there, then it is going according to plan.

I hardly see how being locked in her house for 40 days is a punishment. If I had a mansion with a swimming pool and butlers to get me what ever the fuck I wanted. I could get a bowling alley built there in one days. You could lock me in there for a year I wouldn't really care that much.


----------



## Daito Nosniv (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow that is sad that she cheated her way out, Damn Doctors excuses. She is basicy that she is above the law now by going from 45 to 23 to 3 to 40 days with my tv, I swear if she has internet she is set.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2007)

Daito Nosniv said:


> Wow that is sad that she cheated her way out, Damn Doctors excuses. She is basicy that she is above the law now by going from 45 to 23 to 3 to 40 days with my tv, I swear if she has internet she is set.



It's Hilton. She most likely has an entire mall complete with a multiplex movie theater situated on her property  

Well, I guess that would be a bit tacky for Hilton...oh, what am I saying...It's Paris we're talking about xD


----------



## explicitkarma (Jun 7, 2007)

Suprise, suprise.

Whoever made the decision that 40 days in jail compared to 40 days of _any_ form of home imprisonment is an equal punishment, let alone mansion imprisonment. It should be _at least_ a year long home imprisonment sentence.

At least a good three to five fucking years before she's allowed to drive again, too.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 7, 2007)

You're kidding right???

and no-one is complaining in front of the court house?


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 7, 2007)

We all saw this coming.  No way is America's ideal icon of celebrity trash and patron saint of idiocy going to be treated like a mere commoner.    Here's to due process screwing over the average joe ONCE AGAIN .  And people say the system is flawed.  $$$$$=Justice, right?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 7, 2007)

Honestly longer than I thought she would serve, I thought with all her money she could have bought her way out long ago.

Too bad though, I would like to see her serve the same sentence anyone else would have to if they did that.


----------



## BeautifulGreenBeast (Jun 7, 2007)

Dont drop the soap!


----------



## TheSilentype (Jun 7, 2007)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Too bad though, I would like to see her serve the same sentence anyone else would have to if they did that.




Me 2, but we all knew she wasnt going too!!


----------



## Kubisa (Jun 7, 2007)

Huh, she got out on home arrest. Damn.


----------



## Silver Reflection (Jun 7, 2007)

She probably paid a doctor to say she had a medical problem.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 7, 2007)

..............................................._,,,,-------,,,__
........................................,,;:#ggg@@g;,..........‘`=-,
.................................,,;$#^`````*#@@@g;,.............’=-,
...............................,/$`................``#@@@#g,...............‘\,
........................._,;f`.......................,$@@@@#g,..............“\,
....................,/*&gp..+,_..................%*#@@@@g;,............’\,
................,./_`”>’.....`#$$#x;,............,%@@@@@#g;,..........`\
..............,/ (............`\....`\”*=,``\.......*&*%@@@@@g;,..........\
...........,/...,^=*#q,_,/`\.......`~..`-.......g$@@@@@@@#g,........|
........../,;p8jq;,_..........;.........................`%@@@@@@@#g;....|
........,/.f,,,,_..`*8r-,.....;......................,&@@@@@@@@@#./
......./.,$ `\,...`.-...&..../........................`%@@@@@@@@$#/
.....,/,$--__........`\..../............................#$@@@##@@@@/
...,/\...`’t-,__,;>`..../.........................................;`=””=.`;@#*
.,/....`”~--~`’’....-`...................................,--”,~#-,.._*”`
(..........................................................,....`””......,;`
.`\,_.....................................................&`*-,,_-”`
.......`-,_.............................................../`.../
.............\..................................................|


----------



## Bender (Jun 7, 2007)

Why is there even news about Paris all she does is bring bad luck and blow jobs to anyone near her. Man, she digust me   

I bet while she was in jail she made a sextape too.


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 7, 2007)

Lol I'm amazed she was in there as long as she was... money talks people... you have money, you can do anything (or anyone) you want...

Medical reasons my ass


----------



## chaosakita (Jun 7, 2007)

*screams*

All my faith in humanity is now lost.


----------



## Bender (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh wait I take it back she did make a sextape in jail and man it sucks

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k66epna2Sss&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Ehollywoodgrind%2Ecom%2Fpage%2F2%2F[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 7, 2007)

Paris Hilton, this video is for you 
back to her normal life
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4AjEZy7J6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 7, 2007)

Silverfox said:


> She probably paid a doctor to say she had a medical problem.



STDs are a bitch I hear...

Why the fuck would they let her out?...at least she didn't have time to make videos in there...


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 7, 2007)

That does it soemthing needs to be done about this bullshit.

I say all large group of people rise up and get that whore thrown back in prison.  Why the fuck should she above the damn law.
  Now were gonna have to hear all these fucking shit ass fuck interviews about "my traumatizing THREE WHOLE DAYS in prison".

She needs to become and hero.  Now.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 7, 2007)

Somehow i knew this would happen.


The girl had to be a pussy, some lesson she learned.


----------



## Saosin (Jun 7, 2007)

> As a city prosecutor said during closing arguments that Hilton deserved jail time, Hilton's mother, Kathy, laughed. When the judge ruled, Kathy Hilton then blurted out: "May I have your autograph?"



...


----------



## Gaara (Jun 7, 2007)

Figures..celebrity sentenced to 40 days..gets out after 3. But thats a bit extreme if you as me. She didn't even make it a week..Not right though. She should get the same treatment as everyone else.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not happy about this, but she beat the system.  Got to give her props for that.


----------



## Jackal&Casull (Jun 7, 2007)

This is fucking ridiculous. No wonder why everyone laughs at America. Its bad enough that they got Disneyworld. But Hilton relieased from jail????!!! America is unjust. Someone will invade them. So watch your asses fuckers, the Russians will own you. I hate celebrities. Fucking up everything for everyone.


----------



## Bender (Jun 7, 2007)

DAMMIT! WHY IS THIS BITCH SUCH A SLUT!!!  GODDAMIT! IT'S NOT FAIR!!! IT'S NOT FAIR!! She's the first bitch to beat the system. I hate her. I MEAN GOD I HATE HER! Only three days in prison...Three days!  Shit 40 days is only like a couple of weeks and couldn't last even a couple weeks  just because of medical problems. I wish the police would throw her back in jail. I bet she had to give someone head to get off scotch free.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 7, 2007)

LayZ said:


> I'm not happy about this, but she beat the system.  Got to give her props for that.



 Please wipe the crud from your eyes and the bullshit from your brain and look at this from an honest perspective.

 When a stupid, spoiled rich whore gets out of serving jail time, she's not "beating the system". That _is_ the goddamn system. Wanna know my definition of beating the system? If she actually learned her fucking lesson, despite being a worthless wad of human flesh, and somehow reformed her life and her habits to be a positive influence on kids instead of a merchant of low taste.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 7, 2007)

YAY! The Free Paris campain worked! XD 

I bet in July, she's gonna be out partying like a bitch once again. Nevertheless, I love this bitch. <3


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 7, 2007)

FUCK THAT! Damn f'n whore got lucky again and it just ain't f'n right! Something has to be done to that bitch already!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 7, 2007)

LayZ said:


> I'm not happy about this, but she beat the system.  Got to give her props for that.


QFT. i'm really disappointed. This was their chance to you know, make a statement, like "no one is above the law" kinda thing but they freaking blew it away.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 7, 2007)

Pilaf said:


> When a stupid, spoiled rich whore gets out of serving jail time, she's not "beating the system". That _is_ the goddamn system.



Yeah, you got a point there.  In order to beat the system, it has to be against you.  Clearly this doesn't applied to Paris.  

She gets on my nerves too, but I can't be mad at her for this.  You can't blame a spoiled rich girl, for being a spoiler rich girl.  She did what has worked for her all throughout life.  Bitch and cry, until you get what you want.  People are going to complain how spoiled she is but I hope everyone goes after the people who allowed her to get out.  But I seriously doubt it.

I'm not defending the bitch, I'm just not surprised.


----------



## Aldrick (Jun 7, 2007)

I bet her vagina shot out those tranquilising needle hairs at the guards and melted the cage with it's dripping and acidic liquids and destroyed the rest of her prison with it's many fleshy tentacles and released a swarm of mutated crabs into the oncoming army in order to escape.

She then made her way to Tokyo in where unspeakable horrors happened. She was then brought down by a massive mixture of pure alcohol and drugs injected into her vagina's Oversoul then caught in a gaint, razor-wired net.

Either that or she was too much of a princess to stay there.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't hate Paris Hilton(I don't hate anyone) but what I don't like is people getting off so easy just because they're rich and famous.

I'm 99% sure that's why she got out, which isn't fair.

I mean I don't think it was a big medical issue, as to why she was let out. I heard she just was stressed, couldn't eat, having break downs. I think a LOT of people go through something like that when they get thrown in jail but people just tell them to suck it up and deal with it.

Another reason why I don't like this is because celebrities see this and feel they can get away with anything. I don't think this is going to stop Paris from continuing her lifestyle, which is really sad. I mean it's sad for her in some ways too. Because if she actually got punished for this she might actually not go back to the parties and might do something better with her time.

Now I'm afraid she might drive drunk again at some point and maybe this time actually hit and kill someone? And I bet if she did that she wouldn't even go to jail for that long. I bet she could hit someone like me and kill me and nothing would be done but I'd be dead. It could be anyone.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 7, 2007)

Disgusted. Just..disgusted. The forum rules don't allow me to say anymore.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 7, 2007)

this is the most bullshit i've seen in a LONG time, i consider this to be a pop culture manifestation of the "worshipping the wealthy beautiful powerful people" society we've turned into, neo fascism indeed


----------



## Nico (Jun 7, 2007)

She lasted longer than _everyone_ would expect her to.

Oh Irony.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 7, 2007)

That fucking boner nosed bitch... 

That's unfair as hell...that's all I've to say on the matter.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 7, 2007)

thank god at the mtv movie awards everyone fucking clapped and cheered when the host mentioned paris is headed to jail lol, that almost makes up for this shit


----------



## ShangDOh (Jun 7, 2007)

Justice is blind...

...but it sure knows what money smells like!


----------



## Kri (Jun 7, 2007)

> By LINDA DEUTSCH, AP Special Correspondent
> 19 minutes ago
> 
> 
> ...


 Good news on the horizon?


----------



## LayZ (Jun 7, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> thank god at the mtv movie awards everyone fucking clapped and cheered when the host mentioned paris is headed to jail lol, that almost makes up for this shit



Hell yeah, that shit was hilarious.  Especially when they zoomed in on her face.


----------



## Ters (Jun 8, 2007)

*System FAIL*

What a load of crock horse shit!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 8, 2007)

good i hope she goes back to JAIL where she belongs


----------



## Bender (Jun 8, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> good i hope she goes back to JAIL where she belongs



It may be Sooner then you think 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070608/ap_en_ce/paris_hilton


----------



## Moses (Jun 8, 2007)

She needs to hang herself. At least Britney Spears is probably crazy enough to do it. Paris Hilton should be arrested for being a really lame star who makes worse music.
Or have her brain throttled by her Lower Intestine. That'd work too.


----------



## Altron (Jun 8, 2007)

This is such BS, of course she would'nt be in jail for long, because daddy can buy her freedom with his incredible wealth, i hope they re-check this case and ship her ass back to jail.


----------



## Cirus (Jun 8, 2007)

She just needs to be sent to jail with the regular folk, and not get an option for anything else.  She keeps playing the dumb card on everything, and on top of that she really is an idiot.  I want her in jail, heck throw he in a mens prison so that way she could get at least some area of her body expanded, because she aint expanding her mind.


----------



## Altron (Jun 8, 2007)

Cirus said:


> She just needs to be sent to jail with the regular folk, and not get an option for anything else.  She keeps playing the dumb card on everything, and on top of that she really is an idiot.  I want her in jail, heck *throw her in a mens prison so that way she could get at least some area of her body expanded, because she aint expanding her mind.*



lol! i am so repping for this very funny


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 8, 2007)

This is complete BS. I guess our judicial system is mediocre in the face of money.


----------



## Bender (Jun 8, 2007)

She SHOULD be in a men's prison that way she won't be with the lesbians who threaten to fuck her up. At least there she,ll be safe since she can suck dicks there.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 8, 2007)

Takota said:


> She needs to hang herself. At least Britney Spears is probably crazy enough to do it. *Paris Hilton should be arrested for being a really lame star who makes worse music.*
> Or have her brain throttled by her Lower Intestine. That'd work too.


LOL.

She is indeed useless - she can't sing, can't dress good, can't dance, & sure in the hell can't sing. Tell me, what use is there for her? What-fucking-use?! She hasn't contributed to nothing but shit!


----------



## Uchiha Amik (Jun 8, 2007)

the sheriff let her out... not the judge.

the Judge has called her back to court immediately...  there is a good chance she will be back behind bars again.

she was let out without proper authority.

she probably sucked the sheriffs dick as part of her bribe to get out.


----------



## Bresakar (Jun 8, 2007)

Dot said:


> NO!!! MY IDOL'S IN JAIL. >='( LET HER FREE. She deserves it! Without her, tabloits would have nothing else to write about!! GOD. WHAT KIND OF JUSTICE SYSTEM IS THIS?



A good one.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 8, 2007)

The sherrifs are getting an extraordinarily nasty letter about this one.  I couldn't give a darn less if they are the cops there letting that skanky two bit slut mock our justice system.


I haven't been this peeved in a while......of course one person out of many complaining won't cut it though......


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 8, 2007)

This is shit. Put her back in, and put her in with the other prisoners!  RAPE TIME.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 8, 2007)

I should have known.



Uchiha Amik said:


> the sheriff let her out... not the judge.
> 
> the Judge has called her back to court immediately...  there is a good chance she will be back behind bars again.
> 
> ...


He needed relief that bad? Sheriff dude, YOU FAIL!



> Without her, tabloits would have nothing else to write about!!


Fuck the tabloids.


----------



## Sashman (Jun 8, 2007)

Didn't they release her because she was feeling ill? Now she has to stay at home... wow, what a punishment. Hooray for the rich ones. What happens if Paris is driving and hits a child? Some slaps on her butt as punishment? If you are rich and famous, you can do whatever you want.


----------



## Denji (Jun 8, 2007)

Sashman said:


> Didn't they release her because she was feeling ill?



What the Hell does that mean for the other prisoners when they get sick?

Prisoner: "Guard. I'm not feeling well. And uh, I don't want to bend over a toilet in case I vomit because, well, that would leave me vulnerable... Can I go home?"

Guard: "STFU!"

Cellmate: "Bend over!"

I'm sick of celebrities getting special treatment. It's abominable.


----------



## darkdawn (Jun 8, 2007)

Link
Owned.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 8, 2007)

I knew Al Sharpton would open his big mouth.



> Civil rights leader Rev Al Sharpton condemned the release as showing the "double standards" of the US legal system.
> 
> "This early release gives all of the appearances of economic and racial favouritism that is constantly cited by poor people and people of colour," he said. "There are any number of cases of people who handle being incarcerated badly and even have health conditions that are not released."


----------



## yuugaoambu (Jun 8, 2007)

It's not a surprise, but this things shouldn't happen.


----------



## little nin (Jun 8, 2007)

hope that bitch goes back, shit like that ain't right


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 8, 2007)

Bullshit! I'm not buying this sick shit. If she fell ill it's her own fault. I heard she hadn't been eating or sleeping over those 3 days or how ever long it was. Toss her back in I say  

As for Sheriff Baca, who made the call. Baka!


----------



## Lindsay (Jun 8, 2007)

go back to jail were you belong */-+ rich 46263. you need the jail time.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 8, 2007)

You gotta love double standards.


----------



## explicitkarma (Jun 8, 2007)

I am sooooo glad that the news networks are giving the overhead shot of her house commercial-free coverage.

That says a lot of good about our standard of public discourse.

[/sarcasm]
[[/god, _Fuck_ American society]]


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 8, 2007)

LOL oh man. It's on almost every news channel I get from the US. Such a huge commotion.


----------



## Hi Im God (Jun 8, 2007)

"Hey Paris, you're going to jail!"

"nooooooooooo"

"Ya you're in jail now!"

"nooooooooooo! My skin is dry!"

"We better let her out for this serious medical condition!"

"yaaaaaaaaaay!"

"You have house arrest!"

"yayyyyyyyyyy!"

"PSYCH!!! BACK TO JAIL!"


----------



## Fancy (Jun 8, 2007)

She's going back to jail according to news correspondents. Serving her remaining sentence in a cold cell.


----------



## Fancy (Jun 8, 2007)

She's going back to jail according to news correspondents. Serving her remaining sentence in a cold cell.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 8, 2007)

Now she has been sent back to jail and has to serve a full 45 days in jail she was suppose to serve at first.

Sweet, sweet justice


----------



## TiGel2. (Jun 8, 2007)

you know whats funny about this is that if this was not made a big deal of, and if she was an average joe, she would have probably only serve a week or less and be let out. The overcrowding in CA jails are so bad that they never make those who get DUI's serve more than a few days. But because it was a big deal she is going to have to serve the full amount. Not that I am complaining though, perhaps she will learn something about responsibility.


----------



## chaosakita (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes! I really hope that this is true!


----------



## That NOS Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Schadenfreude bitch.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 8, 2007)

^ ROTFLcore. ^


----------



## FrostXian (Jun 8, 2007)

That NOS Guy said:


> Schadenfreude bitch.



Haha, hax'd.


----------



## Fancy (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh leave her alone already. She's stupid, we know. And I'm quite certain she has done some really stupid mistakes in her life, but it's starting to get on my nerves how people react to all of this. That's right, she must lawfully serve out the remaining of her sentence in a cell. Although I don't understand why everyone makes a big deal out of her going to jail at the start. Some people say she should be treated as anyone else would, but even before she could step into the court room and present herself, people begin treating her differently.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 8, 2007)

Me and 3 others literally lol'd when we saw it on tv.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> "Hey Paris, you're going to jail!"
> 
> "nooooooooooo"
> 
> ...



LOL!! 


poor paris!!


----------



## Sands (Jun 8, 2007)

*chokes on laughter*
i love that picture


----------



## coriander (Jun 8, 2007)

Lesson of her life. Or maybe not.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 8, 2007)

Right when I thought I was sick of this story.  It just gets even more hilarious.


----------



## Silver Reflection (Jun 8, 2007)

That NOS Guy said:


> Schadenfreude bitch.



This picture made me lol.


----------



## Anaiya (Jun 8, 2007)

That NOS Guy said:


> Schadenfreude bitch.



Schadenfreude  

Normally it would break my heart to see such anguish, but I suspect this is the first time in that girl's life anybody has ever followed through with trying to teach her a lesson.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 8, 2007)

I suppose the Judge tossed out all this evidence claimed by Baca that Hilton was too "sick" to serve a jail sentence. I find this so amusing a Sheriff would screw up his law enforcement career to get on the Hilton's payroll.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 8, 2007)

Have fun being "physiologically traumatized" you failure at life.

I hope she becomes an hero in prison.


----------



## Tsukimaru (Jun 8, 2007)

Pwn'd! That's a pretty funny picture, but I almost feel bad for her. Almost.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 8, 2007)

angrywife said:


> Oh leave her alone already. She's stupid, we know. And I'm quite certain she has done some really stupid mistakes in her life, but it's starting to get on my nerves how people react to all of this. That's right, she must lawfully serve out the remaining of her sentence in a cell. Although I don't understand why everyone makes a big deal out of her going to jail at the start. Some people say she should be treated as anyone else would, but even before she could step into the court room and present herself, people begin treating her differently.



I COMPLETLY agree with you on that. +rep 

Yes we know she's a spoiled party whore, yes we know she's a skank, yes we know she has a sex tape. Jeez. Just get over it. Stop repeating the same facts over and over again. 

BTW, that picture looks as if she's gonna die or something. I feel sorry for her.


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 9, 2007)

Yeah... I'm tired about hearing about it. It doesn't matter what you turn to, all they're talking about is Paris Hilton.

Who gives a fuck?!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 9, 2007)

hey paris guess what: DO NOT PASS GO DO NOT COLLECT $200 GO DIRECTLY TO JAIL HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA EAT IT


----------



## Toby (Jun 9, 2007)

Ah, what a pursuit of justice. Apparently the policeman who had her sent home claimed that it was because she is a celibrity that she was sent back to prison. Oh what a counter-argument. I mean, what a claim. After all, thousands of people demanding justice need to be ignored because we should treat her differently. No fucking way.

Listen, if there is to be law and order, you have the right as much as the duty to report it, and the injustice of Paris serving time at home is unacceptable. If it is acceptable to some of you then why do we not see this sort of behaviour in court for the average Joe? Remember that the law is not meant to serve but protect, and the people's interest does not take to kindly of miss Hilton right now.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

haven't read the news about this shit. whatever happened? did hell spit her back out or what? xD


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 9, 2007)

Thats what happens when you think you are above the law twice.


----------



## isanon (Jun 9, 2007)

Kathy Hillton is my new Idol


----------



## Iria (Jun 9, 2007)

TiGel2. said:


> you know whats funny about this is that if this was not made a big deal of, and if she was an average joe, she would have probably only serve a week or less and be let out. The overcrowding in CA jails are so bad that they never make those who get DUI's serve more than a few days. But because it was a big deal she is going to have to serve the full amount. Not that I am complaining though, perhaps she will learn something about responsibility.



I have been listening to the law analysts about this issue and I have to agree. If everyone who was sentenced to 45 days in confinement were forced to serve out their full terms the CA jails would be overrun in no time.

And according to California law, the sheriff is charged with the responsibility of making sure that the jails do not overcrowd. So who is he going to send home? A serious felon who does not a million cameras watching her every move...or a pampered hotel heiress whose worst crime might be being obnoxious to paparazzi.

I think the California legal system (in their attempt to make an example and cool politic fires from militant objectionists) has failed Paris Hilton, and I feel sorry for the sheriff, who was trying to act in her best interests.


----------



## Byakkö (Jun 9, 2007)

Kickero said:


> That headline should read "California Judge Saves America"



LOL. LOL. LOL.


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 9, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Kickero
> That headline should read "California Judge Saves America"


Lol paris hilton=owned, stars shdnt get special treatments, they are humans like us ^^


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jun 9, 2007)

Kickero said:


> That headline should read "California Judge Saves America"



It should be "California Judge puts spoiled bitch in her place"


----------



## Senzur (Jun 9, 2007)

Rild The Hero said:


> It should be "California Judge puts spoiled bitch in her place"



It should say Crazy Spoiled Skank Put In The "Worst Thing Imaginable "


----------



## Kiba_Luvr (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm doing the Ikkaku Madarame Lucky Dance, Thank you Judge Sauer!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 10, 2007)

Justice has been served. Thank God that there are still judges out there who are impartial to the guilty party no matter who are what they hell they are. Kudos to that judge. 

That look of anguish on her face just made my day. It's about f'n time she got what she deserved.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 10, 2007)

LOL at Paris:

It's on the damn car!


----------



## Link (Jun 10, 2007)

Who really cares. Really?
This is stupid, I don't care to see this crap when there are genocides occurring.


----------



## Circe (Jun 10, 2007)

Seriously, though. It's just someone going to jail. What's the big deal?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 11, 2007)

I wish people would shut up about her.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jun 11, 2007)

Iria said:


> I have been listening to the law analysts about this issue and I have to agree. If everyone who was sentenced to 45 days in confinement were forced to serve out their full terms the CA jails would be overrun in no time.
> 
> And according to California law, the sheriff is charged with the responsibility of making sure that the jails do not overcrowd. So who is he going to send home? A serious felon who does not a million cameras watching her every move...or a pampered hotel heiress whose worst crime might be being obnoxious to paparazzi.
> 
> I think the California legal system (in their attempt to make an example and cool politic fires from militant objectionists) has failed Paris Hilton, and I feel sorry for the sheriff, who was trying to act in her best interests.



So how many in California's legal system are let go after serving 8% of their sentence?

Arguing overcrowding would have been a better reason to let her go then. and her original term had already been halved "for good behavior". And since he's taken money from the Hiltons (as a perfectly legal donation), deciding to free her after 3 days for an undisclosed medical condition isn't exactly a smart move.

It sounds to me like he went overboard trying to give her special treatment and as a result, she's getting special treatment in the other direction.

Also, I'd argue that DUI, driving on a suspended license, and then reckless driving (70 in a 35 zone with the lights out after dark) with a suspended license AND under probation are worse crimes than being obnoxious.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 11, 2007)

Iria said:


> I have been listening to the law analysts about this issue and I have to agree. If everyone who was sentenced to 45 days in confinement were forced to serve out their full terms the CA jails would be overrun in no time.
> 
> And according to California law, the sheriff is charged with the responsibility of making sure that the jails do not overcrowd. So who is he going to send home? A serious felon who does not a million cameras watching her every move...or a pampered hotel heiress whose worst crime might be being obnoxious to paparazzi.
> 
> I think the California legal system (in their attempt to make an example and cool politic fires from militant objectionists) has failed Paris Hilton, and I feel sorry for the sheriff, who was trying to act in her best interests.



This is silly.  According to California Law, there is a mandatory early release for good behavior.  For a 45 day sentance, the early release would be around day 23. (Half the sentance)

If Paris had spent 20 days in jail, and then been released on good behavior, it would have been a far different subject.  As it is she spent THREE days in jail.  That has nothing to do with the sheriff's "duties" to keep the jails from overcrowding, or the law.  It has to do with her fame/money/pussy/or soemthign else.  I really dont know what exactly, but only serving 3 days of a 45 day sentance is ludicris.

And no, her worst crime is not being offensive to the paparazzi.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2007)

People probably forget, but Ms. Hilton was arrested on DUI charges. I have no sympathy for any person who puts the lives of others at danger for their own amusement. Whether she spends 45 or 23 days in jail doesn't phase me regardless of the argument over prison crowding. The more of these people off the streets the less chance of them putting someone else's life in danger. 

And the best argument Paris's sister can come with is that "it wasn't like she hit anybody"...yeah..thank God she didn't  

I hope people will stop down-playing Drunk driving and realize that it's a serious issue.


----------



## Ember* (Jun 11, 2007)

Serves her right, and this time why dont she stay in there and finish her sentence off like an adult.


----------



## Cobblestone Curfews (Jun 11, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> People probably forget, but Ms. Hilton was arrested on DUI charges. I have no sympathy for any person who puts the lives of others at danger for their own amusement. Whether she spends 45 or 23 days in jail doesn't phase me regardless of the argument over prison crowding. The more of these people off the streets the less chance of them putting someone else's life in danger.
> 
> And the best argument Paris's sister can come with is that "it wasn't like she hit anybody"...yeah..thank God she didn't
> 
> I hope people will stop down-playing Drunk driving and realize that it's a serious issue.



Exfuckingactly, every day I drive home I have to see no less than 15 signs marking where someone has died due to drunk driving, 15 signs in 7 miles. 45 days is far too little, but I have a brutal hatred for drunk driving.


----------



## Homura (Jun 11, 2007)

Good to see she's going to serve the rest of her sentence.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 12, 2007)

it seems she is finding religion in jail. maybe she'll undergo a genuine personality transformation upon her emergence into polite society? what if she devoted herself to charity work from now on?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jun 12, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> it seems she is finding religion in jail. maybe she'll undergo a genuine personality transformation upon her emergence into polite society? what if she devoted herself to charity work from now on?



You really believe that? She is the very definition of train wreck in slow motion.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 12, 2007)

no i dont believe it , but consider how emotional she is getting over this, it could really joggle something inside of her


----------



## coriander (Jun 12, 2007)

Rild The Hero said:
			
		

> She is the very definition of train wreck in slow motion.



This is cruelly vivid for a description. ^^


----------



## EXhack (Jun 12, 2007)

You know what I find disturbing about this?

The fact that American Dad predicted this with a _The Simple Life_ parody. Only, reality TV in jail only works for Morgan Spurlock and HBO (sort of).


----------



## Draffut (Jun 12, 2007)

And Sliders had Hilary Clinton become president.  Sometimes shows just get lucky.  And it's usually very unfortunate


----------



## Amaretti (Jun 12, 2007)

Draffut said:


> And Sliders had Hilary Clinton become president.  Sometimes shows just get lucky.  And it's usually very unfortunate



I wasn't aware Hilary was president. How nice for her.


----------



## raibbhani (Jun 12, 2007)

All i gotta say is... The one who judge PH is FUKIN COSMIC WIN.


----------



## Freiza (Jun 13, 2007)

what a fuck up, she fails


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> I wasn't aware Hilary was president. How nice for her.



Sliders is a show where a group of people go through (it's refer to as sliding) alternate dimensions. 

I.E. One world is where Women and not men rule the world 

or another world where the other side won world War II

ETC....etc...

So, yeah, it wouldn't be surprising if Hilary were president in the world where women were in charge 

The first few seasons were good but after switching cast members later in the series is started to run out of material >__>


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jun 13, 2007)

this just goes to show that these damn celebs are almost above the law.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> it seems she is finding religion in jail. maybe she'll undergo a genuine personality transformation upon her emergence into polite society? what if she devoted herself to charity work from now on?



I have very serious doubts that she'll have such a dramatic change while in prison. She may tone down a bit on her behavior to avoid jail, but I'm having a hard time picturing her devoting herself to the greater good of the community or even knowing what that might entail. She has a type of contemptuous attitude towards people who aren't as well off as her which is most of society and that's something hard to shake-off.


----------



## Toby (Jun 13, 2007)

If Hillary tries to be a model for anything like religion then she really needs to learn how to behave. As much as she has planned to do about the world's problems so far, it seems that her only solution so far is to stay in jail.

And that does solve one minor problem in a strangely satisfying way.


----------



## matsuo (Jun 13, 2007)

kataimiko said:


> :rofl :rofl :rofl
> 
> _what_ job?



Mate you've got me lol'ed HARD!!


----------



## Saigokarasu (Jun 13, 2007)

Link removed

Why can't we focus on more important issues?


----------



## Freiza (Jun 14, 2007)

> I wasn't aware Hilary was president. How nice for her


alternate demention


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 14, 2007)

Toby_Christ said:


> If Hillary tries to be a model for anything like religion then she really needs to learn how to behave. As much as she has planned to do about the world's problems so far, it seems that her only solution so far is to stay in jail.
> 
> And that does solve one minor problem in a strangely satisfying way.



lol HILLARY???? wow freudian slip buddy


----------

